

Scientists discover organism that hasn't evolved in more than 2B years - givan
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/02/150203104131.htm

======
gus_massa
Counterpoint: "New paper claims that evolution has stopped in a bacterial
species. Is it true?" (whyevolutionistrue.wordpress.com) (23 points, 9 hours
ago, 9 comments)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9003279](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9003279)

